# Colt National Match



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife is getting her friend interested in guns. The friend has bought a Bersa Thunder .380, and brought it over yesterday afternoon to learn how to clean it.

She had called earlier to ask if she could bring Husband's gun along, too. I was told it was an old revolver, it was loaded, it was cocked, and had not been touched in years. :smt107

I told her to be VERY careful, but to bring it.

She left the gun in its leather pouch in the back of her car. I went out, feeling a little like a member of the bomb squad, and carefully opened the bag. 

There, staring me in the face was one of the finest old guns I've ever seen. It was definately not a revolver. It was a Colt National Match. I wish today, I had taken more time and written down the s/n. I don't know what series it was. It simply had "Colt National Match" written along the side.

It had belonged to Husband's dad, who was the police chief of a small town. Husband is in his sixties. So the gun definately had some age on it.

It was well worn, but not abused. It was clean and seemed to cycle well.

My excitement seems to have bled over to her, and to her husband. Tomorrow when she goes to Ladies Night at the indoor range to practice with her Bersa, Husband will be following to get instructions on shooting his Colt.

I offered to buy it from him.

No word back on that. :smt022

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Wondering Man put a bug in his wifes ear about them old Colts been known to blow up. Might get a call to come and get it.:smt082 Naw just kidding. I would say that is a family heirloom and might be a hard one to get. Main thing just keep the folks a shooting and having fun.:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Wondering Man put a bug in his wifes ear about them old Colts been known to blow up. Might get a call to come and get it.


I like that idea! :smt023 Wish I'd thought of it sooner.

I would love to be a fly on the wall when that couple shows up at the range.

Then I'd like to invite myself over to shoot the gun, but we've got company coming tomorrow evening.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take them with ya. The more the merrier. Have a shoot out instead of a cook out.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, the gun came back into my hands today. The owner's wife took it apart and cleaned it ... then couldn't get it back together.

I put it together for her, and looked at the serial number. 

It starts with 303xxx. Anyone have any ideas about the age of this animal?

All it says is COLT NATIONAL MATCH on one side. The other side lists patent dates. 

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say late 1969 from your number. That is a good one tell them to offer it to you first if they sell. They don't make them like that anymore. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Baldy.

I understand that they offered to give him an appraisal when he went to shoot the thing for the first time a couple of weeks ago. 

He refused, using the logic that it belonged to his father, he didn't care what it was worth as it was priceless to him, and he would keep it until he died.

I think he also still has the first car he ever owned, and his first pair of shoes. He doesn't give things up easily.

My only chance at it is if he dies first, and I can sweet talk his widow into selling it to me. :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good man. I don't see how some of these guys can sell grandpa's pistol that he fought with in WW II or one that he cherish and had all his life. Even if I cared nothing about it I would save it for my son/daughter before I would sell it. I guess I am to big into family to let money get in my way. Good shooting.


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

a farmer who lets us shoot on his lease land brought a pistol over to our club (shooting) barn. It was a National Match 45. It was near mint. It was enscribed with a Marien corps Captain's name. Just for kicks I looked up the captain's name on my computer. Lo and behold he was listed. In WW1 he won the Medal of Honor twice. Once from the marine corps and also from the Navy. Copied the captains bio from the computer and gave it to the farmer to keep with his gun. At that time I believed his gun worth $4,000. Now believe worth more. Think serial number went back to the 30's, not sure. Naturally he will not sell it. Note too, if you take the retainer off the firing pin on rear of slide you will note the serial number. That is how it is known if slide matches frame.........Oh Yes, he let me (and he) fire 5 shots. I swear with a little practice I could dot an i at 15 yards. It shot so straight....................just info to share........


----------



## bryce25 (Jan 24, 2008)

Iown a1957 national match, that Ibought at a little shop in Kingsville texas in 1971. Iwas in the Navy staitioned their at the time.It's one of my favorite shooters. Still atack driverand has about 90%original bluing.


----------

